# äskeinen jne.



## Gavril

According to one dictionary, both _äskeinen _and _viime(aiko)inen _mean "recent". When would one use _äskeinen _but not _viimeaikoinen _(jne.)? 

Annan iloisesti esimerkkilauseita, jos haluaisitte.


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

My ear doesn't accept _viimeaik*o*inen_ at all. _Viimeaik*a*inen_ is possible but to my mind _äskeinen_ may be more common. _Viimeinen_ means "the last, final".

_Hänen viimeaikaiset pelinsä ovat olleet huonoja. = _His recent matches have been poor. (e.g. ice hockey, soccer) I assume _äskeinen (äskeiset)_ is possible in that sentence, too, but it sounds odd to my ear. Instead of these two adjectives, other expressions are commonly used in Finnish:

_Hänen pelinsä ovat olleet huonoja *viime aikoina*._

_Se oli hänen *viimeinen* pelinsä. _= That/It was his *last/final* match.

If you provide problematic examples of sentences in English, I'll gladly translate them into Finnish to the best of my ability.


----------



## sakvaka

_Äskeinen_ refers to something that has happened just before the moment (äsken = just). _Viimeaikainen_ has already been happening for some time.

_Hän perui äskeiset sanansa._ (he just said something wrong)
_Hän perui viimeaikaiset sanansa._ (he has been claiming something wrong during the whole week)

And as GOM pointed out,
_Hän perui viimeiset sanansa._ (he canceled his last words)


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> Annan _iloisesti_ mielelläni  _(suits the sentence better)_ esimerkkilauseita, jos halua(isi)tte. _Finnish wouldn't use conditional here as English. We speak more straight._


----------



## Gavril

In exchange for your help with Finnish (would that be _apunne vaihdoksi_?), I wanted to point out that we don't normally say _He cancelled his recent words _in English: instead, we would say _He took back his recent statement(s)_. The use of _words _is possible_, _but it sounds a little bit elevated/pretentious to me.


----------



## sakvaka

Gavril said:


> In exchange for your help with Finnish (would that be _apunne vaihdoksi_?), _I have never seen this kind of phrase used in Finnish, I would just leave it out - somebody can correct me if they find better words_ I wanted to point out that we don't normally say _He cancelled his recent words _in English: instead, we would say _He took back his recent statement(s)_. The use of _words _is possible_, _but it sounds a little bit elevated/pretentious to me.



I used a straight translation to make it easier for you to see how the phrase is composed  Thank you still, I wouldn't have recalled that!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Gavril said:


> In exchange for your help with Finnish (would that be _apunne vaihdoksi_?), I wanted to point out that we


= Vastapalvelukseksi antamastasi/antamastanne avusta suomen kielessä halusin mainita, että me...


----------



## sakvaka

Grumpy Old Man said:


> = Vastapalvelukseksi antamastasi/antamastanne avusta suomen kielessä halusin mainita, että me...



That was it!  

I just remembered another choice: _Vastavuoroisesti haluaisin mainita, että..._


----------



## Gavril

Actually, _He took back his recent statements _is pretty formal, too (se kuullaan yleensä uutislähetyksissä) -- in conversation, I would say, _He took back what he recently said, _or (if it happened very recently) _what he just said_.


----------

